# python  Undefined symbol "close_range@FBSD_1.6"



## Sebastian (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey folks ! 

I have updated from 12.1 to 12.2 and now I tried to build a brand new jail . 

My problem I got the following failure.



> Starting salt_minion.
> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libpython3.7m.so.1.0: Undefined symbol "close_range@FBSD_1.6"



There is not a lot information via google on this problem, but I found that maybe my python version was compiled against freebsd13 ? 

But that would mean the repo is broken , I can imagine....

best regards, sebastian


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2021)

Check `freebsd-version -uk` I suspect your upgrade isn't quite finished yet. 



Sebastian said:


> There is not a lot information via google on this problem, but I found that maybe my python version was compiled against freebsd13 ?


That's what I initially thought, but apparently you get this same undefined symbol with 12.2 packages too. Looking back at those posts they all seem to suffer from the same problem; uncompleted upgrade to 12.2.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 21, 2021)

From the host 

vagrant@freebsd_dev /tmp]$ freebsd-version -uk
12.2-RELEASE-p3
12.2-RELEASE-p3

inside the jail the command is not working


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 21, 2021)

Ok , I think the problem is.

root@unbound:/ # freebsd-version -u
12.1-RELEASE


I have to investigate why this happens . It must be my fault in my automation


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2021)

Sebastian said:


> I have to investigate why this happens


When you upgrade the host the jail isn't 'automagically' upgraded too. You have to upgrade the jail separately. Tools like ezjail have specific commands for that. The official package repositories now build packages for 12.2, so these are going to cause problems on 12.1. The other way around, running 12.1 packages on 12.2, is not a problem as FreeBSD is backwards compatible. During the transition period (up to three months after the release) both 12.1 and 12.2 are supported but the packages are still being built for the lowest version. Because 12.1 is now end-of-life the packages are being built for 12.2.


----------

